# 4x4 With Feet



## One Wheel (Dec 3, 2019)

In preparation for Small Cheese 2019 I have done a couple of 4x4 With Feet solves, and want an incentive to do more. I’m also curious to see what competition might be like. I don’t know how long this will last, but for now here are a few scrambles:

1. R B2 U' L' F2 R2 U B' L' R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 Uw2 R Fw2 U R2 Fw2 U L Uw2 Rw2 R' U' D Fw' R' D2 R Fw' Uw B2 Rw' R2 F' Uw U 
2. B2 R' L2 D2 B D' F2 L2 F R D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 R F2 Rw2 Uw2 U R F2 D2 Fw2 B2 U Rw2 Fw2 R' B2 Fw' L F R' D L2 Rw Uw Rw2 Uw D2 F' R 
3. R' D2 R' B2 L' D2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 D B D' B2 D B R F R Uw2 Rw2 R F' R2 D2 R2 Uw2 B2 R' Uw2 L F' D Rw2 L2 B' Rw' Uw' R' Uw' Fw Uw2 R2 
4. U' L2 D B2 D' R2 U B2 D' L2 F D L' F' D' U' R U2 R2 U Rw2 B Uw2 R2 Fw2 L' Fw2 R2 D2 B' L' B2 Uw F L Uw B2 R U' L2 Rw Uw' U' Fw2 Rw 
5. D B U D2 B2 R B D2 L D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 Rw2 F Uw2 D' R2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 Rw' B' D2 F' D' Fw2 R U' Fw Uw B' R' F


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 3, 2019)

4x4 with feet? What is the world coming to


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 3, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> 4x4 with feet? What is the world coming to


More fun?


----------



## stoic (Dec 3, 2019)

What sort of times are you getting?
I can't imagine doing OLL parity with feet, let alone a full solve...!!


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 3, 2019)

stoic said:


> What sort of times are you getting?
> I can't imagine doing OLL parity with feet, let alone a full solve...!!


I’m hoping to find out what a few more people are getting with this thread. I’ve done 3 solves myself, I’ll do more later today. My best time is 7:35. I average about 1:30-1:40 on Feet and about 1:25 on 4x4. The WR single is 2:19.18, which I don’t think I can beat but which I think is entirely beatable.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 3, 2019)

When I did some solves I got a sub 5 average, but I haven't done 4x4 or Feet in a bit. I I'll do a couple solves in a bit a see how I'll do.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 3, 2019)

1. 8:59 (the cat restarted the timer. Honest. 27 seconds plus 8:22 plus 15 seconds of inspection had counted down to 6)
2. (5:24.81)
3. 8:36.01 messed up an A-perm
4. (12:17.29) DNF has anybody tried to reassemble a 4x4 with their feet? Even just putting in a wing is really hard. 
5. 7:01.56

Ao5: 7:59.56

Lots of room for improvement.


----------



## bossel (Dec 4, 2019)

What about 4x4 1-foot blind solving ... ; - )


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2019)

bossel said:


> What about 4x4 1-foot blind solving ... ; - )


When I originally proposed 4x4 With Feet as a side event for the competition I’m organizing at the end of the month I intended it as a bit of a joke. After doing a few solves I’ve found that I enjoy it more than I thought I would, and I really think it would be a good candidate for a new WCA event. Obviously 3x3 With Feet would come first, but they’re both surprisingly good events and definitely not ridiculous.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 4, 2019)

What 4x4 do you use? I hope it is not expensive lol


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What 4x4 do you use? I hope it is not expensive lol



My one-of-a-kind, irreplaceable main: a stickerless Yuxin Blue M with pink instead of red and black instead of orange. It took 3 custom magnetized 4x4s, of a model that is no longer produced, to make.



Spoiler: Actually



That’s entirely true.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 21, 2019)

Nobody else has posted times, so this is probably DOA, but let’s go for round 2:

Round 1:
1. One Wheel 7:59.56 

Round 2 scrambles:
1. F' D L' R2 F D2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' L F2 D2 B R D L Rw2 B Rw2 B2 Uw2 B2 D Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 B Rw' U L F L' Fw2 Uw' D2 Rw' Fw2 Uw U' 
2. F R U2 F D2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F2 D U L U' R2 D F' Fw2 U Rw2 L Uw2 L D' R L2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Fw' R' B' L' D Rw2 Fw Uw' B' D Fw D Fw 
3. F L2 U B' D2 R B' L F R2 F' U2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 D Fw2 Uw2 R Uw2 R D2 R B Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 B Uw' B' L2 F' U2 Rw' Uw F2 Rw D2 Rw R2 
4. R2 U' L2 D2 U F2 U L2 B2 F2 U B' L2 R' F' D' R U2 L D R' Uw2 B U' D' Rw2 U2 F' Rw2 U Rw2 U' Rw R F' Rw F L Fw' Rw' L' Fw' R2 F2 L' 
5. F R U2 F2 R U2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L' D' F2 R' U' L B' F L2 Fw2 Rw2 F R' Uw2 L D2 F Uw2 U2 F R D' R B Uw' D2 F Fw' D' Rw' U2 Fw' D' Fw' L2


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 21, 2019)

Round 2: 

1. 8:19.48 PLL parity
2. 9:18.39 Double parity

I’ll finish when I’m feeling faster.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 22, 2019)

I might try an ao5 when I get my 4x4... Normal feet took me 10 mins first try though lol.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 23, 2019)

I will do some of this today. My competition is over and I don't have to prioritize actual events anymore since I don't have any competitions coming up.

Goal is sub5:

<I'll update when i do the solves>


----------

